# 3 points



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

It seems the police have been taking photos of my car - just like everyone else, but they want to 'award' me some points for it, probably 3.
What are people's experiences of this happening?

Do insurance companies just slap on a standard percentage onto the cost of your policy?
I am a bit nervous, as my old policy was pretty expensive - have I just written off the discount for having 1 year no-claims (by the time the renewal comes up)?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

The first 3 points on your license make no real difference, insurance companies seem to expect it these days, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Most don't care once you are already insured with them as long as it's a straight SP30 or just points only. What it will do is limit the number of other insurers that may have taken you on e.g. without the points and a clean licence maybe you would have had the choice of 5 or 6 insurers but now it may be only 3 or 4.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool. Thanks guys.
The rage has subsided & I've decided not to fire-bomb the camera.

It amazes me how they can call them 'safety' cameras, when they use every loop-hole in the law to excuse themselves from putting up signs warning motorists of the speed limit. I reckon the cameras should have the speed limit written on them. 

I know I could get a snooper or something, but it is outrageous to have to spend hundreds of pounds on a device that will tell me the speed limit, just because the police are being totally out of order  

Anyway, I'm ending this before I say something stupid  .


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

> know I could get a snooper or something, but it is outrageous to have to spend hundreds of pounds on a device that will tell me the speed limit, just because the police are being totally out of order


Yeah but they pay for themselves by saving your liscense. When the new road safety bill becomes law those 3 points could become 6


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got a quote from Admiral (for a laugh, initially).
I paid £2000 last year with Adrian Flux (after about 10 quotes between 3k & 5k), I was pleasantly surprised this time, to get a quote for £1100 for my car & my girlfriends Megane - for both of us (me as sole driver on the Skyline - she's still a bit chicken,bless) . Considering that they wanted to charge her £250 on her own just for the Megane, that makes mine worth about £850 - a drop of £1150 - but I never accept the first quote........

Sean - my licence wouldn't need saving if the [email protected] put the speed limit on the back of the camera - talk about missing the point.


----------

